# Chainsaw accident



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

That Sucks! I had a friend who lost his dad to a chainsaw kickback when we were about 8. Sliced his neck open. 
I have allways been extra carefull useing one becuase of that.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

hope all does well for them.

Bad combo's Chainsaw & Ladder & Inexperience & Father & Son

I think the chain saw and Ladder are the two most dangerous tools , 
IN THE HANDS OF A NOVICE USER


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Come to Ottawa where houses are framed with chainsaws.


By lawn guys?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

stonecutter said:


> By lawn guys?


No they don't know how to use chainsaws, only framers.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

I know a bunch of people that got hurt using saws on ladders for tree work. None of them were lawn guys...one is a professional in the industry and got complacent one day.

If you have tree work that you can reach from a ladder,,then a good quality pole saw is a better, safer option.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I was on a school remodel doing the roof, a mason was cutting with a demo saw. Took his left hand off to wipe the sweat from his forehead but kept running the the saw with his right. It kicked and killed him.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> I was on a school remodel doing the roof, a mason was cutting with a demo saw. Took his left hand off to wipe the sweat from his forehead but kept running the the saw with his right. It kicked and killed him.


Wow


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I just heard he is going well considering.
I was expecting to hear that he needed "X" amount of stitches, etc.

Nope. They doctors are keeping the wound open and letting it heal from the inside out due to the significant amount of tissue loss. They're going that done of the tissue will regrow. He's still in the hospital obviously.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

omg. Im glad to hear he will live, but all of us must be careful out there. Short cuts save time, make money, but can kill you. Setup tools the proper way, and take all precautions necessary.

One of the guys I worked with, he decided on his day off to trim a tree that was touching his house. he climbed up on a ladder with a gas chain saw- he went to go start it up, pulled too hard, upset the ladder, and fell off- luckily the chain saw didnt cut him, but he is currently paralyzed from the waist down.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

madmax718 said:


> omg. Im glad to hear he will live, but all of us must be careful out there. Short cuts save time, make money, but can kill you. Setup tools the proper way, and take all precautions necessary.
> 
> One of the guys I worked with, he decided on his day off to trim a tree that was touching his house. he climbed up on a ladder with a gas chain saw- he went to go start it up, pulled too hard, upset the ladder, and fell off- luckily the chain saw didnt cut him, but he is currently paralyzed from the waist down.


Wow. Sorry.

In this case, the guy's son is just a neighborhood kids that cuts lawns in the neighborhood...and I guess trimmed trees. I don't even think he's 18, but I don't know for sure.

It's just crazy how quickly things can change.


----------



## RobertHughes (Oct 10, 2014)

Hope things are going well for the family after this horrible incident!

I remember when I was studying landscaping at college many years back and one lecturer made a point of showing some really gruesome stuff that had occurred to folks when using chainsaws. That always stuck in my mind and I learned from that point on that it's not worth cutting corners when using a chainsaw.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

He had a slight scar believe it or not, and a little numbness, but other than that he's good to go. Amazing.


----------



## Mowtivated (Jan 13, 2015)

*Sounds terrible..*

Safety is the #1 focus where I work. Sorry to hear about that..


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

This is such a terrible sorry.
There is no piece of equipment I own that terrifies me more...most likely borne from a mother was an ER nurse coming home with a story like this (and much worse) every other week. 



Inner10 said:


> Come to Ottawa where houses are framed with chainsaws.


These guys are just mental. I see them every day in the summer running the plates in shorts and shoes trimming TGI's one handed with a chainsaw...no words.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I have an old Homelite that I like. It is smallish, but perfect for what I do. I was all gung-ho to get a bigger one, one of the larger Stihls until I borrowed one. As soon as I pulled it to start, I realized I don't need no stinkin' big saw. One mistake and you are toast.

I do love my Stihl Kombi with the power pruner head and a Carbon Fiber extension. That is what one needs for trimming trees unless you are a pro tree guy.


----------



## obland (Jan 21, 2012)

crap


----------



## Bad Boy Biker (Dec 12, 2009)

We own enough tools to hurt ourselves. Don't have a chainsaw.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

jb4211 said:


> doctors are keeping the wound open and letting it heal from the inside out due to the significant amount of tissue loss.


I heard this is called a 'barnyard injury' and if they close it up it will be infected. So it will take a long time to heal.

If there is tendon damage & muscle wasting due to inactivity there will be months of PT.

A shotgun wound to the palm and cement mixer injuries really take your breath away. Not to mention reattaching fingers but then having to remove them again because they didn't take.



I chain the ladder to the tree and me to either one with a Grainger harness and only use my light elec. chain saw for this work. 
24' max height for me.

BTW, I was on a ladder to trim a large branch with a bowsaw. 
I asked myself over and over if anything can go wrong that I am not foreseeing and the answer was 'no.' 
So I cut the branch. . .and the remaining limb, being much lighter now due to half of it now being gone, sprung up and stopped just short of the top of the ladder. But, my pants stayed dry! 

Another two inches and I would have fallen in an arc while on the ladder, maybe 10' vertical. 

If I had chained the ladder to the branch it might have been even more fun. Either the branch would have stayed down or I and the ladder would be swinging and I would be making a big commotion.


----------



## EcoMindedSD (Aug 2, 2016)

Honestly, there should be a license or certification that should be earned before operating a chainsaw.


----------

